# MFF 2018 -- all topic thread!



## Open_Mind (Oct 25, 2018)

Will be going to MFF for the first time this year, with a group of amazing friends. Starting to get close now... only one month to go!

I didn't see a thread about this Con already, so I thought I'd start one! Who's going? What are you looking forward to the most? Ask questions or share your Con stories!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2018)

Info on the fursuit dance competition has been posted!

Fursuit Dance Competition | Midwest FurFest 2018 | Nov 29 - Dec 2


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 29, 2018)

Programming schedule has been posted!

The Midwest FurFest 2018 Programming Schedule is now online! | Midwest FurFest 2018 | Nov 29 - Dec 2 | Rosemont, IL


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 21, 2018)

Time flies so fast! MFF a week from tomorrow... hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 22, 2018)

Have an awesome time! I'll be there in spirit. I may try to go next year. I'm deciding which third con I wanna try to attend in '19 after ANE and FWA.


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Dec 1, 2018)

Honestly MFF was pretty good. I sadly didn't have the greatest time personally because I had panic attacks alot from the crowds, but asides from that it was fun. Didnt do much, but was still fun to see all of the suiters walk and mess around. Wish I would have asked for pics.


----------



## LozzyBunz (Dec 2, 2018)

I wish I could've gone, it looked real fun!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 4, 2018)

I wasn't there, but a friend of mine was. Attended the Christian server as well as a gathering for cats (since his fursona's a cat). He got a picture of Stormi the Folf, and he says he saw Telephone there as well, but I don't think he got a picture of her. He was impressed with the hotel, impressed with some of the fursuits he saw, and impressed with the event in general. 10 out of 10, he might do it again next year.

I'd go next year too if it weren't for currency deficiency, me not knowing my way around Chicago, and a current, distinct lack for a Terrier fursuit head.


----------

